# Nice Gag Grouper Aug 21



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I found two spots that had big grouper on them a few weeks ago and saved them for the Orange Beach AGC tournament but we decided not to fish it due to weather. So I decided to fish one place Friday and the other Saturday. So the first bait down Friday gets nailed and we got our butts handed to us. There was no stopping that sea monster. Talk about hubble a person. That fish was bad to the bone. So, we regrouped, sucked it up and tried to mustar up a little pride and try again. Next two baits down came up with a 40 and 63 lb gag. Now thats the way to start a trip. Left there and got our ajs and more grouper and back to the dock at a decent hour. Thanks again to Charlie and Jimmy. Two good friends and two grouper night mares. These two guys can kill more grouper than the law will allow. Their technique is flawless. All credit goes to these fishing machines. Anyone ever want to see how its done, Charlie and Jimmy are absolutely textbook. Great job guys and congrates Charlie on a fish of a lifetime.

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*turn pics*

Sorry I don't know how to turn the pictures. If someone knows how, by all means have at it. Thanks guys.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some fine grouper, Capt.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

once again...next person to hire this guy call me I am in for a full share!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I could make a sandwich with one of those but it might overhang the bread a little bit! Awesome post and pics.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go. Man, those things are HUGE !!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I know the spots are secret, but can you tell us what size line that you use to bring them things up with and how big the baits are that you use ?
Thanks,


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait till our trip sept 3rd. You always kill it man! See you soon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fishies Capt!!! Straightened them pics out fer ya!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Capt. Delynn!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Giants, dang! You da man!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice grouper...good stuff Capt.!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Jcasey, I use 80 lb test 95 percent of the time. I do step up to heavier line sometimes but the bite goes way down. One thing I don't do is use heavier leader than line. I figure if they will bite 100 lb leader than why not use 100 main line. Your only as strong as your weakest link. I talked with a guy once that loved to catch big amberjacks. 52 lbs was his biggest one ever. He ran 100 miles sometimes to get to where the jacks were big and Dumb. But, he lost most all the big ones to the rig or wreck. He was using 200 lb leader. I said wow you can not stop them with 200 lb test. The answer was "no they always make it back to the wreck, we tighten the drag as tight as you can get 80 lb without breaking it". Man if they will bite 200 lb test leader, use 200 lb test line. Something will give I promise. You, the rod, the fish, or something. 

As far as bait goes. I use everything under the sun. If I can get my hands on it, I use it. Most times I use cigar minnows that I catch or buy every morning before I head out. Hope this helps. Good luck and be safe.


----------

